# Spinoff...Breast or bottle and oral fixation...



## NightOwl (Sep 12, 2004)

I've been wondering if being breast or bottle fed or using a pacifier has anything to do with having a bad oral fixation. I was bottle fed and used a pacifier and I have a horrible oral fixation. I've struggled with eating issues, nail-biting, smoking, etc. I refuse to use a pacifier or bottle with DS because I think it will give him an oral fixation.

So...what do you think?

oops...I messed up the poll and can't change it! The 2nd to last option should be "Didn't use a pacifier/Oral fixation."


----------



## turtlemama77 (Jul 29, 2005)

It seems I read somewhere that needs left unmet in infancy/childhood translated into behaviors and habits in adulthood. Based on that idea, an unmet sucking need could possibly translate into smoking or some other oral habits. So perhaps it's more unmet needs than use of bottles/pacifiers. I can't remember where I read it though...wish I could! Has anyone else read anything like that?


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm not really sure how to vote. I was bf for 7 months, then ff. No paci, but I was a finger sucker.







I do have an oral fixation.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

I was breastfed and never took a paci. I did, however, suck my finger until I was 9 years old. I have oral fixation, even now. Probably why I can't manage to stop biting my nails.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

I was breastfed for about 6 weeks then bottlefed. Not sure if I had a pacifier, but probably. I have an oral fixation: hence the tongue piercing









My dh was bottlefed and doesn't have much of an oral fixation at all.


----------



## Dulcealegria (Apr 12, 2005)

I was bottlefed after 3 or 5 months, no pac. Until I was a teen I use to bit my nails and I always had bubblegum. Since 3 years the bubblegum mania comes and goes, but lilltle by little I dont like it anymore.I never smoke.

I hope that info helps you.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

i was breast and bottle fed, and i have an oral fixation.... i bite my nails, and chew on pencils, pencaps, and stuff like that.... im used to be a big gum chewer til i got my tongue pierced, and now i cant blow bubbles without the bar getting all sticky


----------



## Elastagirl (May 24, 2005)

I read the "unmet need" thing in Dr. Sears' "The baby book" and it really rings true to me. I voted for "breastfed/no oral fixation" although I DID suck my thumb until I was 5 or so, but that hasn't translated into any oral fixations in adulthood. I think it's just because I was only breastfed until age 1. Too bad Mom didn't keep on going with it!


----------



## PinkSunfish (Oct 20, 2002)

Well I was BF on demand for 15 months and my Mum never used a dummy (pacifier) and I sucked my thumb for years, bite my nails and also chewed on my sleeves, chewed pencils and pens as a child.

No idea why I had such a strong oral fixation my Mum was pretty much an AP parent for her time.


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

Interesting topic.

I was bottle-fed and took a pacifier, but have no oral fixation.

Both of my sisters were breastfed (and I think they took pacifiers), and they both sucked their thumbs well into their teens, and may still for all I know.

My daughter was breastfed, took a pacifier for the first few months, but has no oral fixation so far.

My son is breastfed, has never had a pacifier, and again - no oral fixation. But it could be too soon to tell.









So in my family's experience, it doesn't really seem to make a difference either way.







So far, for us, it seems more hereditary than anything. I'll have to watch what happens when my sisters have kids.


----------



## daisyem (May 12, 2004)

Breastfed, no paci, no oral fixation for me.


----------



## luvmy3boys (Sep 16, 2003)

I was breastfed for a year, no bottles, no paci and I sucked my fingers until 9 or 10 yrs old (however, I sucked my fingers in utero, too...my parents say I was born with calluses on those fingers).


----------

